# NMap Null scan?



## lorelai (Nov 10, 2006)

If norton is blocking this type of attack, what exactly is happening on my pc? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rich464 (Aug 15, 2007)

If the scan is being blocked from an external IP by your firewall software then nothing is happening to your computer. A TCP Null scan is an attempt to probe for ope ports by sending TCP packets with none of the bits in the header set in an attempt to get a RST/ACK signal back from listening ports.

If it's blocked, you should be fine


----------

